# Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth for Mites



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

I have researched around and many people say that diatomaceous earth is safe on hedgehogs but no one says anything about the amount needed or if you can directly apply it to them. My hedgehog has mites pretty badly but thankfully none of my other animals have gotten them. I plan on taking him to the vet ASAP and getting him Revolution but I wanted to use diatomaceous earth as well. If you have any information please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used it for mites myself, though I have some on hand and have heard it has worked for another owner. I believe she put a good coat of dust on her hedgie's skin every few days for a week or so, though I'm not sure I remember what she said correctly.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I know DE can be harmful to humans if you have respiratory issues, so I wouldn't use it on a hog personally.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is DE in a huge number of food products that people don't even think about, as long as you're using _food grade_ stuff and not getting it in the eyes/nose (even regular old flour will cause coughing/blinking/discomfort if you inhale it or get it in your eyes), there's virtually no risk. Much better than using chemicals on your hedgie to kill the mites, if you can get the DE to work.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used DE around the house and ate some before to make sure it wouldn't harm my hedgies. I used it for months with no ill effects.


----------



## CrypticChris (Mar 24, 2012)

I sprinkled some under his fleece and haven't found a mite yet. It seems to work fine, I let it settle for 30 minutes before I put him in the cage so it's not in the air.


----------

